# New Laptop Hard disk and a portable external hard disk needed . suggestion please



## Skyh3ck (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi friends

as i posted in my other post that my laptop hdd died and now i need to replace it

My laptop is Lenovo B490 with Intel PDC processor and 2 GB DDR3 Ram

It has Toshiba 7200 rpm 500 gb hdd which died and i want to replace it,

Please guys give me suggestion on which company brand should i opt for Western Digital, Hitachi, Seagate, etc.

can i buy any 2.5 inch hdd from market and put it on my laptop, or is there anything else to take care of ?

Please help very urgent


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2014)

you can use any 2.5" hdd & choose WD for their best after sales support among all hdd manufacturers in India.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 18, 2014)

+1 to WD.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 29, 2014)

but do i have to buy with the right part number as of my laptop, or any will do.

i need more years of warranty , i will be installing 

Windows 7, ubuntu, limnux mint or possible then mac os x in multiboot

How much a 1 TB and a 500 GB will cost,


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 1, 2014)

hey firends please reply


----------

